# It's a perfect day to discover a "new" composer ~ suggestions for me?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm a homebody today, working on the kind of domestic chores that keep my hands busy, but let my mind wander ... the November rain pouring down outside is bone-chilling, but inside, my house is cozy & warm, & I have it all to myself. 
The perfect day to listen to some new discoveries while I work!  
Any ideas of maybe-not-so-well-known composers & pieces, that I could hear on you-tube??
(but no opera, or singing, or fellows in wigs! :lol: )

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a not so well known composer from Thailand, that I think is pretty amazing.

Narong Prangcharoen


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Try out Louis Theodore Gouvy (born 1819). There are many youtube videos of his music.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Try out Louis Theodore Gouvy (born 1819). There are many youtube videos of his music.


What are your favorite pieces of his?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Wilhelm Peterson-Berger is one of the most well known composers in Sweden and wrote some really good music.

Frösöblomster his most well known work and maybe the most well known work of Swedish classical music in Sweden:






His second symphony as beautiful as some of the more well known symphonies:






His third symphony even more beautiful:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

laurie said:


> What are your favorite pieces of his?


For Gouvy - Piano Trios 2/3/4.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

You may know some of these, but they're at least more obscure than Beethoven. I considered Hummel too familiar, but if you want some clips of his work, I'm happy to provide them.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

laurie said:


> Any ideas of maybe-not-so-well-known composers & pieces, that I could hear on you-tube??


Norbert Burgmüller's Symphony No. 2:






The work was composed in the 1830's, but didn't receive its American premiere until a few days ago, in Sharon, Massachusetts.

And a second recommendation for Crusell's clarinet concerti.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Offhand, I wouldn’t know whom to suggest. But what a great question to ask! So open. Wishing you some great discoveries.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

For cold weather, sitting inside - maybe a fireplace lit - nothing beats Arnold Bax. Start with the tone poem November Woods, Tintagel, the Third Symphony, then maybe Winter Fire...there's so much great, moody, beautiful music that few people know.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm, I seem to recall you enjoy the Nordic masters so you might enjoy Alfven's first symphony:






And if you aren't getting tired by now of exploring new pieces be sure to try Roussel's 2nd Symphony (French composer)

Roussel - Symphony No. 2


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A second recommendation for Theodore Gouvy. I like his symphonies very much, I don't know his chamber works, alas.
Recently passed away, the Estonian composer Veljo Tormis is a huge personal favourite. Lots of either very beautiful or very powerful a capella choral stuff, well worth investigating.
Here's a cheesy performance of his song "How can I recognize my home"




And here's a version of his most famous and pretty powerful work "A Curse upon Iron"


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

Are you familiar with the Swedish composer Gösta Nystroem?

Here's a few of his works:


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

This probably doesn't count as "maybe-not-so-well-known" but I revisited it today and thought it'd be fun to share it:






Lovely vocal music, really evocative and arresting! Messiaen is so good...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Aram Khachaturian conducts his 2. Symphony



> (but no opera, or singing, or fellows in wigs! )


 :devil:


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Laurie,

I've recommended this composer enough when asked similar questions. So perhaps you've checked Louise Farrenc out already (a Laurie did make a comment on there!) If not...


----------

